# Week 3 of my fat loss journey!



## Shaunzo (Aug 31, 2014)

So I started my fat loss journey with my PT 3 weeks ago who has also given me work out plan etc too. So far I've lost 8 pounds which I know is positive. My goal is late next year to compete on bikini fitness show. The thing is I have around 20lbs still to lose before I start to work on aesthetics etc.

My goal just seems so far away I know I'm just having a low day but just seems like a dream and almost like -

I'm not capable of getting a body like 'all the other girls I look at for inspiration/motivation' I'm being so strict, following everything exactly to the gram!

Any girlies out there help a girl out with some advice/motivation?

So fat I have lost 2 stone on my own and kept it off since April this year.

This is some pics of before and now ....

View attachment 162350


----------



## DLChappers (May 14, 2014)

You've done amazing so far, you don't have any reason to stop now  I look similar to you in your after pic, lets keep at it!


----------



## scot-ish (Oct 21, 2014)

looks good, well done  and you look a whole lot younger in your after pic too


----------



## Shaunzo (Aug 31, 2014)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Awesome on the weight loss so far, well done. :thumbup1:

Just keep focused on getting on that stage and that should help keep you motivated. Research shows, feds etc, look at galleries and vids online, the more you get a feel for things, the more excited you'll be and that always helps.

Take regular progress pics too, same clothes, poses, in the same room etc as sometimes you'll notice things in this way that you may not see in the mirror.

Also, keep your dream physique in mind and when you're having one of those days which we all have, turn it round and think 'I will get there!'

It's a long journey to get there but enjoy it, enjoy how your body is changing and it does go quicker than you think. It's so worth it though, the most amazing experience so keep at it and you'll get there. :thumbup1:


----------



## Shaunzo (Aug 31, 2014)

Keeks said:


> Awesome on the weight loss so far, well done. :thumbup1:
> 
> Just keep focused on getting on that stage and that should help keep you motivated. Research shows, feds etc, look at galleries and vids online, the more you get a feel for things, the more excited you'll be and that always helps.
> 
> ...


Wow thanks so much! This had spurred me on thank you!


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Shaunzo said:


> Wow thanks so much! This had spurred me on thank you!


Glad it's helped. You'll find along the way different things will help you but it's just finding what keeps you motivated and most importantly, sticking to the long term goal. You've made amazing progress so far, and if that's since April, just think how much you'll have changed when it comes to April 2015.

Would also suggest keeping a diary of diet and training basics along the way as you will find some things work better for you, others may not work, but if you keep a diary along with your pictures, you can look back at your progress that way.

Enjoy the journey most of all, it's great learning about your body in that way and seeing your hard work pay off. :beer:


----------



## Shaunzo (Aug 31, 2014)

Keeks said:


> Glad it's helped. You'll find along the way different things will help you but it's just finding what keeps you motivated and most importantly, sticking to the long term goal. You've made amazing progress so far, and if that's since April, just think how much you'll have changed when it comes to April 2015.
> 
> Would also suggest keeping a diary of diet and training basics along the way as you will find some things work better for you, others may not work, but if you keep a diary along with your pictures, you can look back at your progress that way.
> 
> Enjoy the journey most of all, it's great learning about your body in that way and seeing your hard work pay off. :beer:


Yeah totally!! I'll definitely take all those things on board! Thanks so much for taking the time to reply!


----------



## Shaunzo (Aug 31, 2014)

View attachment 162529


Day 1 on the left and today day 21 on the right! Fat loss journey! Determined!


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Fantastic work! :thumb:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

You look great. Keep it up


----------



## Shaunzo (Aug 31, 2014)

Thanks guys


----------



## Shaunzo (Aug 31, 2014)

View attachment 162649


On the left was April this year and on the right was taken last night! Can't believe how far I've come already! Looking forward to the new journey I'm now on start of week 4 tomorrow fat loss and building lean muscle! Hopefully be on the stage for first bikini show end of next year  here's hoping all goes well!


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Wow your doing great.

The only thing I would suggest is putting up a journal on here.

I have found the the support and encouragement I have been given invaluable.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Wow your doing great.
> 
> The only thing I would suggest is putting up a journal on here.
> 
> I have found the the support and encouragement I have been given invaluable.


Ageed


----------



## Beulah (Dec 8, 2014)

I would step by step workout to 6 days every week, with at some point to rest. Weight elevate, and cardio is that the best combination for the last word fat blasting edges.


----------



## Shaunzo (Aug 31, 2014)

View attachment 162776
View attachment 162777


Progress slowly but surely getting there


----------



## Kabz r34 (Aug 15, 2013)

Great work so far keep it up! What diet was you on to lose the 2 stones you did?


----------



## Shaunzo (Aug 31, 2014)

Just calorie counting


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Shaunzo said:


> View attachment 162649
> 
> 
> On the left was April this year and on the right was taken last night! Can't believe how far I've come already! Looking forward to the new journey I'm now on start of week 4 tomorrow fat loss and building lean muscle! Hopefully be on the stage for first bikini show end of next year  here's hoping all goes well!


wow! Doesn't even look like the same person! Good drills!!


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Wow your doing great.
> 
> The only thing I would suggest is putting up a journal on here.
> 
> I have found the the support and encouragement I have been given invaluable.


People actually give support? Thought people just took the ****!!


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

sen said:


> People actually give support? Thought people just took the ****!!


I find you set the tone of your journal, if you engage in banter you will get banter back


----------



## lcham14 (Dec 17, 2014)

I think you're doing great hun. You're an inspiration to me because I'm mid way between your before and after still! I look forward to seeing you on stage and hopefully I'll be stood next to you! ;-)


----------



## Shaunzo (Aug 31, 2014)

lcham14 said:


> I think you're doing great hun. You're an inspiration to me because I'm mid way between your before and after still! I look forward to seeing you on stage and hopefully I'll be stood next to you! ;-)


Wow I love this comment!!! Thank you so much honey!!! Means a lot! That's kept me motivated too :-D!! You go girl!!


----------



## Shaunzo (Aug 31, 2014)

Little update on my journey folks.. My works night out tonight and I'm in a dress I would never normally wear difference a year can make!!! ....
View attachment 163218
View attachment 163219


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Great work so far @Shaunzo. I haven't read all posts - just skimmed the pictures. If you ever need a hand toward getting on stage, feel free to give me a shout for advice


----------



## Shaunzo (Aug 31, 2014)

View attachment 163304


Progress! I'm on the right track


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Great work so far... Keep it up


----------



## Shaunzo (Aug 31, 2014)

View attachment 163409


Progress!! 6 weeks complete! Merry Christmas guys!


----------



## Shaunzo (Aug 31, 2014)

Just noticed progress in my back tonight after the gym woo hoo!!
View attachment 163484


----------



## sledgehammer123 (Dec 14, 2013)

You look so much younger now. Your looking hot....Keep it up...


----------



## UnsungHero (Dec 12, 2014)

Never give up on your goals! looking great so keep going.


----------



## Shaunzo (Aug 31, 2014)

Thanks for the support everyone!!


----------



## Shaunzo (Aug 31, 2014)

My first vein!!!
View attachment 163543


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Looking great. Good work.


----------



## ar4i (Jan 29, 2013)

Well done, totally different person now!


----------



## Shaunzo (Aug 31, 2014)

Thanks so much everyone! All your support inspires me to keep going!


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Just lacking some bikini shots!!


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Looking good!


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Well done on your progress so far!


----------



## Shaunzo (Aug 31, 2014)

Omg progress! Week 1 to week 7 
View attachment 163605


----------



## lcham14 (Dec 17, 2014)

Looking great hun!


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Guys,

lets be supportive here and not objectify our female members. Pretty sure you wouldn't be asking male members for trunk shots.


----------



## Shaunzo (Aug 31, 2014)

I started off at 13.4 I am now 11.12 I'm 5'7. I train 4 times a week and do 4 day split trying to up my weight when training all the time. I do HIIT training every workout 4 times a week 10 min HIIT training on bike. From Monday my PT will be dropping calories to keep with fat loss as I have stayed the same this week with current calories so they will be cut for Monday. I have 4-5 small meals a day. 3-4 litres of water a day too. Thanks for all your support guys!


----------



## Shaunzo (Aug 31, 2014)

Woo hoo back and shoulders are progressing  top photo was week 1 and bottom photo week 8


----------



## Shaunzo (Aug 31, 2014)

View attachment 164035


----------



## mlydon (Dec 4, 2014)

well done and keep up the good work , amazing progress so far


----------



## Shaunzo (Aug 31, 2014)

View attachment 164036


----------



## Shaunzo (Aug 31, 2014)

View attachment 164127


Progress! End of week 8!


----------

